# John Deer 14 SE



## Gunboy96 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have John Deer 14 SE with a kawasaki engine model SKa153u1g1ra

It idles great, but when giving it more throttle is dies. I have cleaned the entire fuel system. I have cleaned the spark plug also.
I do know it a fuel problem of some sort, if I spray carb cleaner in the air intake it runs at full throttle.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When you cleaned out the carburetor, did you remove the pilot jet, main jet and nozzle assembly and clean out?


----------

